# Rhino clutch spring



## davey31 (Mar 5, 2009)

just curious if anyone has any advice on changing my rhinos secondary clutch spring. just wondering how much difference it will really make?:haha:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no experience with the Rhinos so i got no advise but i did find this link. Good info here, has pics showing step by step how to do it. Also explains what changing the spring will do.

http://www.duneguide.com/Yamaha_Rhino_Install_Clutch.htm


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

good find there


----------



## davey31 (Mar 5, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure thing. Welcome to the MIMB forum davey31. If you do the spring install take some pics of the process and post them up.


----------

